# Ideas on RV portable water/black water tanks



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

I just moved my RV out to a piece of property that I bought that is unimproved and doesn't have any utilities. I'm in the process of clearing the land, but tired of driving back and forth to the RV at the RV park so moved it to the property while I finish clearing the land. Wondering if anyone has any ideas on the following. Thanks for your help.

- need some sort of tank to transport water to use to fill up water tank for showers/toilet.
- need ideas on a portable black water tank and where to get one. most i'm seeing are like $300 for a small tank. Trying to find something cheaper. Also, where do you go to dump these things.

Thanks
Jack


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

most Flying J truck stops have a dump station.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

A 55 gallon drum, pop 1" holes all around half way up. dig a hole 3x's larger than your drum, fill drum 1/2 way up with good sized rocks, attach pipe for Blackwater.

Buy a food grade tote for potable water transport, or buy 2 and keep one as your main feed tank!!!


John


----------

